
Perfect secrecy cryptography via mixing of chaotic waves in [ ] silicon chips - playeren
https://www.nature.com/articles/s41467-019-13740-y
======
playeren
Not the author :)

From article:

    
    
      We have demonstrated a protocol for a perfect secrecy cryptography that uses CMOS-compatible fingerprint silicon chips, which transmit information on a public classical optical network. The system’s security is evaluated following the Kerckhoff principle. The second law of thermodynamics and the exponential sensitivity of chaos prevents the attacker from getting any information on the key being exchanged by the users. The protocol proposed is fully compatible with the techniques of privacy amplification and information reconciliation already developed for QKD. Beyond the initial communication required for authenticating the users, the system does not require electronic databases, private keys, or confidential communications. Combined with the technological maturity, speed, and scalability of classic optical communications, the results show a open pathway towards implementing perfect secrecy cryptography at the global scale with contained costs.

